# What is the best Show jumping (Horse) video game ?



## Ale (May 8, 2013)

HorseIsle.com


----------



## Horses4Healing (Feb 3, 2012)

There is an old PS2 game called Lucinda Green's Equestrian Challenge and it has showjumping along with dressage and cross country jumping. Its one of my favorite horse games.

For PC try MyHorseandMe 1 or 2 or both. They are showjumping based as well and also come on the Wii. 

There are one or two for the DS systems as well.


----------

